# Yanmar 186D Engine questions



## shrouttu (Apr 19, 2016)

HI all I bought a 186d Yanmar with about 850 hours on it. I bought it with 4 attachments for $400 and sold the implements for $450 dollars. Im about to graduate high school so for my senior year i wanted something to have fun with. Please keep in mind i bought this to try and break it. Its got 940 hours on it on it so about 90 hard hours of multiple people trying to break it. I built custom zumi headers for it with little flappers that tink at idle. I adjusted the fuel screw all the way out and took the governor off. I can get it to float the valves every now and again. As far as the tractors sake i honestly cant break it and ive been trying trust me. So before graduation i would like her to go out with a bang. Im thinking put a propane hose in the intake at full throttle and see what happens. Before i do that i was wondering if the tractor maybe has a fuel plate or something a guy could cut to get some more fuel to the injectors? Id like to see if i could squeeze a little more power out of it without spending any money on it. Any suggestions? Im open to all ideas good or bad.


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

If you break that tractor, you will regret it all of your life. Once you are a little older and have a house and family, you will need to have a tractor and cash will be short. I am 50 years old and I say this because of all of the stupid things I did when I was young. Find an old washing machine and destroy it instead.


----------



## shrouttu (Apr 19, 2016)

Im leaving for the Air Force in September and life is short and we never know when it will end. So if i want to be destructive to a free yanmar because i can and i enjoy it i will thanks.


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

Good luck and I hope and pray you are destructive to our enemies. Thank you for serving our country with honor.


----------



## Toni (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello, 

The fuel injection pump can`t give more fuel. I think it is impossible to change it. You can try it. If you mess up in the attachment are the original settings.

Good luck.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

What you are considering can be very dangerous. Yanmar diesel engines are among the best, and very solidly constructed, so pretty tough. Once you exceed the stress point of the weakest link in the engine, a connecting rod, it is highly likely it will blow through the engine block and that can send shrapnel in unwanted directions.

Best to use a bit of common sense and just donate the tractor to someone else before you hurt yourself.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

What a waste, a lot of people would give their little finger to find a buy like that and at that cost, and you want to blow it up, why don't you wait until you get into the AirForce and concentrate your energies against our enemies and do your blowing up there.


----------



## shrouttu (Apr 19, 2016)

To the people who were trying to help thank you I appreciate it. To the haters thank you for nothing. To all just for the information I sold the tractor to a man for $400 like I payed for it. Im trying to buy a new truck so the money was for tags.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I pity the poor bloke who you sold the tractor to, I also hope you told him you flogged the arse out of it trying to get the engine to explode, poor coot will be using the tractor one day and a rod will let go !!!


----------



## shrouttu (Apr 19, 2016)

I did tell the man that I'd been trying to break it and that I'd been doing burn outs etc. He said that was no big deal.


----------

